# Stephen gammell and other creepy artwork.



## Faine

Anyone remember these pictures from your childhood? haha stephen gammell is a pretty sick artist. Very dark creepy stuff. If you have any other artists that draw similar to this please add! I love this creepy stuff. 




















































































I'm sorry the pictures are so small. I wish they were larger so you can see the detail.


----------



## Faine




----------



## Faine




----------



## TimSE

Daaaaaaaaaamn those are cool! I love this stuff


----------



## Faine

Hellz yeah. Do you have an particular artist you like? Add some of their art!


----------



## broj15

I absolutely love the books that guy did illustrations for and I still love the art. I can't post pics cuz I'm on my DROID right now but Paul Booth (tattoo artist) has some really interesting paintings. Will post later.


----------



## Randy

Those are from those 'creepy stories' kids books, right? Damn, nostalgia.


----------



## Faine

^ yeah 






You changed your avatar!? haha


----------



## SenorDingDong

I posted a bunch of his work on my Tumblr about five minutes before I came and checked SSO, and then I got the message and checked this 

His art was always the best part of those books, he has such a unique, creepy style.


----------



## Faine

^ wow thats weird. Maybe it's a Stephen Gammell kind of day. But yeah, I checked your tumblr and it has a lot of cool art work on it man.


----------



## youheardme

Check out chet zar


----------



## Faine

^ hes the guy that did/does the Tool art right? His other stuff is really cool too.


----------



## The Reverend

Does this look familiar?


----------



## Faine

^ thats a sick tattoo man. 

I saw these too. 















If I wanted to get one, Id probably want to get this picture. or the scarecrow one.


----------



## infernalservice

I know a guy who is currently doing a whole sleeve of this stuff. Call me crazy, but I don't think it translates into tattoo form very well. His stuff has that smooth black/grey watercolor feel to it.


----------



## The Reverend

infernalservice said:


> I know a guy who is currently doing a whole sleeve of this stuff. Call me crazy, but I don't think it translates into tattoo form very well. His stuff has that smooth black/grey watercolor feel to it.



My artist said the same. Certain pieces by Gammell work better than others for tattoos, but the watercolor use gives everything a liquid feel, calling to mind various unsavory decomposition fluids. A great artist can replicate it, but my artist was actually unsure of his ability to do it. It didn't turn out too badly, for me, but it's still lacking some of the intrinsic creepiness of Gammell's work. 

I'm still getting a chest-piece with all of those illustrations, though.


----------



## Faine

That would be a sick chest piece.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Nostalgia is right. I loved that book when I was a kid. And all this tattoo talk is giving me the itch. I'm sitting at the tattoo shop right now waiting for my artist. It's going to take a lot of restraint for me not to ask him to whip up a sketch for a Gammell-inspired piece when we're done with the sleeve. It'd probably be the one of the fucked up horse/pony.


----------



## Faine

That shits pretty cool man


----------



## infernalservice

I got tattooed a few years ago by one of the dudes working at Paul booth's shop. Everyone there is über talented.


----------



## Faine

^ awesome man. Thanks for contributing. I love your tumblr by the way. Always sick artwork.


----------



## Necris

*Paul Rumsey






*












*Laurie Lipton*











*Virgil Finlay*









*
Andreas Paul Weber*













*
Kayuza Akimoto*













*
Antonis Gaikoumakis*











*Gottfried Helnwein
















Catalina Chervin











*


I'll stop there for now, I could easily crush this thread with a massive amount of pictures from various artists. This post was longer but the forum only allows 20 pictures per post.


----------



## Faine

^ go ahead! Add more


----------



## SenorDingDong

Faine said:


> ^ awesome man. Thanks for contributing. I love your tumblr by the way. Always sick artwork.



Thanks man


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

i have saved every picture keep em' coming this is my favorite style of art


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I remember those books c:


----------



## Faine

I only read the first one. There's 3 all together right?


----------



## SenorDingDong

Faine said:


>



This one isn't actually Gammell--it was a tribute piece done by a French artist named Arnaud De Vallios, who is also a killer artist. You can see a lot of Gammell's influence in his work:


----------



## Faine

Dude that shit is AWESOME.


----------



## highlordmugfug

SenorDingDong, those last pics you posted were mindblowing.


----------



## Faine

I saved them all on my computer


----------



## SenorDingDong

Yeah, the guy is super talented. One of my favorite new artists 


Here are a few more of his pieces:


----------



## Faine

Wow he just made it to one of my favorite artists haha


----------



## ilyti

Awesome thread.

I recently found out about creepy double images/visual puns done by late 19th century illustrators.

Charles Allan Gilbert:
















George A. Wotherspoon











And just doing a search for this kind of thing right now, I found a 10th century drawing of the Pope and the Devil just chillin.


----------



## ilyti

Hans Arnold, who did the artwork for Storm Corrosion!


----------



## ilyti

No H.R. Giger yet? I guess that's just because we've all seen his work. But these are some of my favourites:


----------



## Faine

SenorDingDong said:


> This one isn't actually Gammell--it was a tribute piece done by a French artist named Arnaud De Vallios, who is also a killer artist. You can see a lot of Gammell's influence in his work:



New lock screen on my iphone.


----------



## Faine

Bumpppp?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Odilon Redon


----------

